
New York Times CEO: Print journalism has maybe another 10 years - perseusprime11
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/12/print-journalism-may-last-another-10-years-new-york-times-ceo.html
======
vonzeppelin
I prefer the print layout as a way to consume the paper rather than the usual
web/mobile interfaces but I don't need it to be physical paper. I am perfectly
happy with the Washington Post print edition app so I hope they will keep
carrying that on if they ever stop printing altogether.

------
culot
Print bonus: it has a chance of surviving the ages. How much digital-exclusive
content will be available in 100 years? Considering that so much from just
10-20 years ago is gone _forever_ , the outlook is not a so good.

------
purplejacket
How many more years do vinyl LPs have?

